# Had initial consult at CRGH & really dissapointed! Egg share info wanted 2 pls!!



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Evening All  ,
Just had initial consult at CRGH following failed cycle at the CHiltern in August.  We were expecting to see a fertility specialist Mr Abramov, but instead saw one of his colleagues who was a gynaecologist.  I know that all of the specialist have to be a gynaecologist, however I was led to believe we would see a specialist at the initial consult.  Also annoyingly a friend recommended one of the gynae Dr's who work there and i wanted to ask to see her specifically, but as I thought we needed to see the specialist at the 1st appointment I didn't do this.....wish I had now  !!

It was quite a confusing consultation.  We were called in 25mins late, with not so much as a sorry for the delay and then there was a lady sat in scrubs in the corner of the room and we were not told who she was or introduced.  He hadn't read our notes before we went in, so spent time going through the letter/results whilst we were there.  I know this isn't the be all and end all, but I work in health and know the basics about practice and reading notes to get some sort of an idea is usually a given. 

We had gone to find out about the egg sharing programme they offer, and when i rang to enquire was told we could discuss it at the consult................however when i mentioned this he said based on our 1st failed cycle and fact they only collected 6 eggs, 3 of which fertilized 4 cell grade 2 embies, then he wouldn't recommend us to egg share.  I was on a short protocol with the lowest dose of menopur, which he said at the start of the consult was very low and possible caused me to under-stim a bit.  I was then left baffled as to why we may not be put forward for the egg share, as he mentioned the under stimming and this may be the reason for fewer eggs!!!  He also said as they were only grade 2, 4 cell on day 2 this may indicate not good quality eggs??  He said that based on my AMH, FSH age etc we would on paper make a great candidate but the IVF cycle has changed that!!

Anyways, he wants me to come back on next cycle for scan  to check follicles, OHT test to check ovarian reserve and then for a follow up to discuss options and whether or not may egg share (although he basically thought it unlikely?)  All of which will be about £1000 by time finished and we still wont know if we can egg share.  I'm not going to lie, the egg share is slightly down to financial constraints, but primarily due to a friend who had cancer a few years ago and now after having donor sperm is expecting 1st child.  This got me and DH thinking and if possible we would love to help someone who wants a baby as much as us!!! 

Main problem now is that if we spend £1000 to be told we are not suitable, we aren't in a position currently to pay for a cycle so would need to wait 12months or so and then I wonder if they will want all of the tests repeated!!  So do we just pay the £200 and cut our loses and go somewhere that offers free consult if interested in becoming egg donor?? I'm gona speak to one of the paediatricians I work with tomorrow too, as I may write a letter explaining how we feel about the appointment.

Sorry for the rant, but this app today was keeping me lifted following the negative cycle and cant help but feel a bit disheartened!!  Any CRGH-ers or egg sharers out there, advice muchly appreciated!!


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Rosie,

I didn't want to read and run. I am sorry you have had such a horrible consultation. I don't know anything about the CRGH, but have you considered moving clinics? I am at the Lister and they are great. I too had a failed cycle at another clinic, although I responded quite well. They didn't really seem to take my past history into account as such at the Lister. They did their own investigations. All scans and blood tests were free (except about £35 for the AMH). Some tests I had done at my GP's and any they couldn't do, the Lister did for free. If you have up-to-date blood from the past year, they will probably accept those anyway. As for an IVF cycle, they did take into account that I was on two amps of Menopur last time and have upped me to three. I am currently on day five of stims. If you explain to them about the short protocol, they will probably take it into account. They are good at listening at the Lister.

Why don't you give them a call and ask to come in for an egg share consultation? They also do open evenings once a month. 

My advice is not to pay £1,000 for an egg share investigation at the CRGH as you shouldn't have to pay.

Sending you lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

London Women's Clinic do open evening for Egg sharers as I ended up at that evening instead of a new pt open evening, and I was too old for ES anyway. Also CRM in St Johns Wood do many many ES cycles but I am not sure what their costs are.

But you also need to consider your own success and the top clinics for success are ARGC (don't do ES./DE's), Lister, CRGH and CARE in Notts for IVF so if I were you I would go to one of them. I saw Mr Abramnov last week for an new pt consultation, the nurses wear the blue scrubs and act as chaperones as well but she should have been intrduced, or you asked who she was -I've done that before at a clinic when another Dr just walked in and sat down.  Dr A spent well over 1 hr with me, scanned me etc but I was not going as an ES candidate. The Lister recommended going back to ARGC for me but they have a wait of about 2 yrs for DE's.

I was impressed with CRM as an egg recipient.

L x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

The things i expect they looking at is your quality of eggs over amount.you need more than 8 to share at the lister and i expect most clinics are the same.the fact is youve had a cycle before and amount and quality wasent top grade.go to a dif clinic and see what they say


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Wishing that Rosey should try a different clinic.  Wishing, she was on a short protocol which usually only produces a small number of eggs.  She might do better on a longer protocol with a higher does of menopur.  I really think you should speak to a different clinic Rosey. Good luck. xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

The thing is they will look at previous cycles and go with that.i think if you go to somewhere like lister they would automaticaly change it to long anyway due to egg sharing


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

ive shared twice at the hull ivf unit and all tests and scans and consults are free except your partners sperm test.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

and its just over a grand for your cycle all drugs and scans ect


----------



## lizziesiddal (Sep 23, 2009)

@ Rosey - Eight eggs are needed as a minimum for egg share.  If you can produce six on a short protocol and low-dose menopur, I don't see why you cannot do better on the long protocol.  Grade 2, 4 cell on day 2 is good - embryos should be at 2-4 cells 48 hours after egg retrieval.  Get a second (or third opinion). Go to another clinic!


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

Rosey - Did you know the Chiltern offer a egg share programme too? Not sure if you wanted to change clinics anyway after your failed cycle? As for the quality of your embryo's, grade 2 at two days is fine, both my pregnancies came from grade 2/3's at day 2 transfer. Bourn Hall has a good reputation I've heard though don't know anything about costs etc


----------



## lynsnjon (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I would definitely go for a second opinion if nothing else it will put your mind at rest that you've not just listened to him and then let it drop! I'm going to see CRM tomorrow and so far they have been really helpful, I think all clinics would rather do their own tests and like you've said the fact that you were on SP means there is scope for improvement on the amount of eggs that you get, most clinics treat the first cycle as a practice run anyway to see how your body responds to tx. Anyway the consult at CRM is free as is so many other clinics in the UK so you're not losing anything at all by getting a second opinion.

Good Luck xxx


----------

